# S2 CARRYING CASE



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Since i have already had a thread on the S2 on the live steam site,I thought I would share the carrying case I made to carry her in. Jeff was so meticulous in her building and if you have not seen the engine up close you would not appresiate the fine wire piping that had to be bent in order to make her look right. Jeff was alittle aprehensive about a case but I built it to fit by using the harder rubber that came with the Aristo Mike carrying case and only used it where there was no piping. 

A . 
 
 
 

piping envolved. Have made oner of these for each om steamers. Real easy to make and carry.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. One of my next projects I need to get done. Really needed it for when I go to Marty's. Later RJD


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice looking case, but aren't you concerned about mold and mildew forming in the foam rubber? I thought about using foam and even neoprene rubber at designated points but decided against it when I saw what can happen to paint finishes when oil permeated foam rubber contacts it for extended periods of time. 
I've had success with an open platform design, with tablesaw blade wide kerf(slots) cut into the top surface allowing the wheel flanges to sit down in. Soft nylon web straps with Velcro tie the locomotive down, with Velcro loop half adhered to the bottom of the platform. (4) 1x6 side panels attach to the platform's edges, where a 1-1/2" dia. dowel is screwed spanning between the two 1x6s serving as lifting handles. 6-8 rubber feet are screwed to the bottom of the platform. It's light weight, loading/unloading is simple. Simply set onto a straight section of track, undo velcro, align blade cuts with rails and advance locomotive and tender off the board, reverse steps to load.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

THis is the rubber that came out of the Aristo Mike carrying case. It is not soft rubber but is firm. I had not thought about theside effecis of rubber. It is such though that while in storage i can remove the rubber so it is only in contact while in transport.I dont know whether you have the S2 or not ,but it has so much piping that tie downs really could be a problem. The way I have the case construted the is no room for tie downs. I just plan on going across town so no big reason for tie downs. 
I have also added a ramp to transfer engine from case to track so ;less handling. Fine tuning that at present.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found some foam can be an abbrasive which over time can affect the paint. I use plastic sheeting to wrap the loco as a shield between loco and foam (a little extra long and fold in the ends). It makes the foam easier to insert. What I use is pretty heavy duty stuff I've had a roll of for ages. I've found the real lightweight (~2-3mil) sheeting used for painting to be too thin, but you can find some reasonably (5-6mil) heavy duty stuff at some paint stores which works pretty well for most things - you can always double it over if you want it heavier. 

The plastic sheeting also keeps the oil and water from the loco contained so it doesn't saturate the case or foam. Oilly foam is really nasty stuff since you cannot see the oil lots of times (particulalrly if the foam is dark grey or black) and invariably you'll put the foam on the wrong something and your wife will litterally kill you (not good public realtions for wanting more loco's).


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrying Scott's concept a step further. Have used and seen used by other old shower curtain (inner one- clear plastic) to wrap and carry engine. Quite easy, just roll onto the plastic roll into a "handle" left and place into the box. Thereby making easy the effort to pack and un-pack while protecting the paint.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the ideas are good, but let me explain one more time. Jeff Runge. who built the S2 would die if he thought I would wrap 
the S2 in plastic. Maybe some of the engines like the Roundhouse SRRL 24. the Accucraft C-16, C-19 and such, but as I mentioned before, if you have not seen the S2 up close and personal, you would not believe the amount on fine detail that needs to be protected. Not touchec by anything that might bend the piping and such. I have emailed Aristo to fine out what kind of rubber they used in the carrying cases. It does not seem to absorb any moisture and does not come in contact with ant fine paint or detail on the S2.


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

Heres a couple pictures of boxes I build several years ago based on a design I stole from Dwight. I have traveled all over the country with these and have never had any problem. My only regret was the K27 should be in two boxes because one is to heavy. I thing it weighs in at 56 pounds. The foam I used is great. The texture is just right and holds the engines firmly without doing any damage. I don't remember the name of the stuff but maybe Dwight can recall. I got it at a packing company and they had several densitys to choose from. 




























The foam gets kind of grunggy but can be cleaned with a rag. Great Stuff


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

A shower curtain? Wish I had thought of that.... 
of course, I dont really mind if my asters are slumming...as long as they run. 

I have seen the S-2. I would be more worried about damage you will cause moving the engine on and off the track then by how much a shower curtain will hurt the engine. 

John


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave, You've built some nice looking boxes. They look good enough to be museum art piece transport crates. 
I went the wood tray route simply to keep the weight down since these locomotives already carry some decent weight. I have one for each of my Mikado, S2, and Shays. As for the S2, I have found that nylon webbing with velcro will thread through and secure the S2 locomotive between the third and fourth driver, and between the pilot truck and frame. Once the head end is strapped down in this manner, a nylon criss crossed web is threaded up through the last and next to last tender handrail supports over the wood deck will keep the tender in place.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see some pics of that setup if you could provide them. I'll try anything that would protect the engine and my back. i plan on rebuilding the cas anyway because I think I have a better solution than what I built before. No big changes but some modification. Boy this hobby is fun./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Harlan Chin aka GNSteamer , sent me these pics of his particular carrying case, aparatus. Looks pretyy gon and i plan on build ing one like it for my S2. Will still keep my closed case for storage in that I keep my engines in garage. 
 
 
 

Harlan can add any comments he would like to make.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's called "ethafoam" and comes in varying densities and thicknesses. It's the same stuff they pack computers and many electronic components in nowadays. So far, I've dropped two locomotives in these cases... my Mich-Cal #2 from around three feet up onto concrete, and my #21 from two feet up onto hard dirt. Neither loco was damages, nor were the cases other than a bent corner protector. I always built a separate case for the tender if there is one. 

Here are a couple of links to the archives if anyone is interested... 

*http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=14830&SearchTerms=carrying,case* 

*http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=24102&SearchTerms=carrying,case*


----------

